# Pb d'accent avec Arial et Time New Roman



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Septembre 2001)

Est-il normal sur Mac que la police ARIAL (et Time New Roman) n'imprime pas les lettres accentuées alors qu'elles sont parfaitement visibles sur l'écran ?
C'est surtout désagréable sur le net, car la plupart des pages sont écrites avec ces polices et rendent leur impression très pénible à la lecture.
Si c'est normal, comment résoudre ce problème ?
Merci.


----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2001)

J'ai eu ce genre de pb et une Laser HP et des symboles  allemands et français. D'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est qu'il y a des polices préinstallées dans l'imprimante qui sont pas forcément des polices "accents compatibles" (US).

Si tu vas dans la page Imprimer et tu vas dans les menus déroulants, sous "Réglages de polices", puis "Toujours télécharger les polices" puis enregistrer les réglages, le système uploadera les polices "accents compatibles du mac" vers l'imprimante et tu devrais pouvoir récupérer tes accents.

Si tu as une jet d'encre je sais pas si tu as les mêmes possibilités, mais essaies d'aller voir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2001)

Bingo Teo !
T'as trouvé la soluce !

Effectivement, j'ai une Laser Writer 8500 qui contient entre autres Arial et Time New roman en version américaine.
J'ai essayé en téléchargeant les polices, et ça maaaarche !
Merci, je vais pouvoir enfin m'éclater la nuit à lire mes pages imprimées dans la journée sans me prendre la tête.

Ciao


----------

